
Quantum Maxwell's demon 'teleports' entropy out of a qubit - bookofjoe
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-12-quantum-maxwell-demon-teleports-entropy.html
======
deytempo
Some of my religious friends would think scientists are literally playing with
demons

